# Buying my iMac from Carbon Computing



## KILOFINAL (Jul 20, 2005)

Well, after giving it a great deal of thought, I'm buying my 20 inch iMac from Carbon Computing in Kitchener. I wasn't very impressed with the attitude I received from the staff at the Yorkdale Apple store. I'm glad to be supporting an Apple reseller such as Carbon Computing.

Bill from Carbon Computing was a pleasure to deal with and I pick up my first Mac tomorrow. I can say that there are many reseller's that are not happy with the fact that the Yorkdale Apple store seem to have unlimited supply when the reseller's are constantly short. Thanks to everyone for their feedback. This site is a great resource. Regards


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

The little guy will always give better service. 

Glad to see you support Carbon, we need the smaller retailers as they give better choices and prices overall.


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

yay, go carbon!!! i'm stopping into the K-W store this week to pick up some keyboards (hopefully).


----------



## RawB8figure (Feb 24, 2005)

they give better prices, well in calgary i have triied west world and my mac store. And they both give me the same speech, "apple wont let us reduce the price.", so why not buy from apple.ca they even send you coupons to save the next time you buy. 

im buying a 20 in mac too , what kind of price you get.


----------



## KILOFINAL (Jul 20, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies. I'm paying full price. $2199. To me, there is added value in dealing with someone local. I'm building a relationship that hopefully will pay dividends down the road. Unfortunately, the folks at the Apple store at Yorkdale just seemed arrogant. Maybe that's the result of having products that are in demand. I hate to generalize, but I went there on two occasions and received the same sort of service.

It's also unfortunate that the resellers are getting the short end of the stick when it comes to inventory. The margins seem pretty tight on the iMacs and quite frankly, I'm not much of a haggler. I'll take customer appreciation and more one to one service over saving a few dollars every time. 

I have never owned a Mac and this is the first computer for the family. Hopefully, I made the right decision. This site and it's members have been a great resource. I continue to learn something new everytime I visit. Thank you


----------



## Elias26 (Apr 19, 2005)

Oh trust me it's the right choice. The learning curve on learning and running a Mac is a lot easier than on a Windows machine. I don't care what anyone says. I have had a PC so I know. It's more ascetically pleasing to the eye, both the OS and the external look of the Mac in comparison to any Windows machine out there.

As well, you feel more secure using your machine. Even with a bunch of firewalls and anti viruses my old PC still somehow got a virus. And that machine was updated a few times. 

The years I been using a Mac, I have had no anti-virus. I love that. Why spend money into a product that won't be properly utilized?


----------



## RawB8figure (Feb 24, 2005)

I agree, the people on ehMac.ca are great. 
I am a switcher, so it's nice to be able to ask the pros a question

thanks guys


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

RawB8figure said:


> they give better prices, well in calgary i have triied west world and my mac store. And they both give me the same speech, "apple wont let us reduce the price.", so why not buy from apple.ca they even send you coupons to save the next time you buy.


There is very little margin/play on Mac CPUs but any extra (memory, hard disk) will be less expensive chez Carbon and Cie.... I did say overall.

Not only that, you get experience and good advice.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Mac hardware is ALWAYS in short supply. There is NEVER a reason to discount it. If you don't buy it, somebody else will, and they'll still be out of stock by the end of the week.


----------



## CarbonJohn (Mar 26, 2005)

KILOFINAL said:


> Well, after giving it a great deal of thought, I'm buying my 20 inch iMac from Carbon Computing in Kitchener. I wasn't very impressed with the attitude I received from the staff at the Yorkdale Apple store. I'm glad to be supporting an Apple reseller such as Carbon Computing.
> 
> Bill from Carbon Computing was a pleasure to deal with and I pick up my first Mac tomorrow. I can say that there are many reseller's that are not happy with the fact that the Yorkdale Apple store seem to have unlimited supply when the reseller's are constantly short. Thanks to everyone for their feedback. This site is a great resource. Regards


Thanks for the kind words KILOFINAL..  

Your 20" iMac awaits you.  

I talked to my friend who works at Yorkdale. They are sometimes low on product as well. 20" iMacs have had intermittant shortages, but aren't shipping too bad. Its just that we are selling so many of them in Kitchener!!! They are a really popular model right now. Other reports are saying that as well:



> On the other hand, the company's current iMac offerings remain hot in their current form. Sources speculate that Apple may have slightly underestimated demand for the all-in-one desktops this quarter. Ingram Micro, one of two major US distributors for Apple in the US, had also run dry of some iMac models on Monday.


==

On another note... I'm really excited... we got a bunch of the new colour U2 iPods in!  I just may have to splurge. May have to buy one and put it in an iGuy which we have in stock too.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

black ipods look great.

I think they offer a black iBook as well. I always thought those older black powerbooks were the coolest looking of all.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

CarbonJohn said:


> TMay have to buy one and put it in an iGuy which we have in stock too.


iGuy looks like a demented Gumbie®


----------



## CarbonJohn (Mar 26, 2005)

ArtistSeries said:


> iGuy looks like a demented Gumbie®












This just makes me laugh out loud every single time.  Its what iGuy does if you install crap music.  

Nobody better insert a U2 joke there.


----------



## postivevibez (Jun 25, 2005)

does carbon do financing?


----------



## CarbonJohn (Mar 26, 2005)

postivevibez said:


> does carbon do financing?


Right now, we offer both business and consumer leasing arrangements through a number of leasing companies like EasyLease. 

We used to offer the Apple Instant Loan program, but that was discontinued by Apple in Canada. We are currently looking into other consumer loan programs that offer deferred payment / no interest promotions. 

If you lease your system for business, sometimes there are tax benefits. 

We also to trade-ins as well. If you're buying a new Mac that costs $2000 and your trade-in is worth $1000, you only have to pay tax on the balance of $1000. You can get quite a bit more for your machine selling privately, but some people don't want to go through the hassle of selling privately, and with the savings on tax, can be a good option.


----------



## AlephNull (Jan 28, 2005)

I'll be in tomorow, gotta get some accessories for my new iPod... definitely gotta check out the iGuy, though I don't know if I could ever find a use for it, I'm sure you've got a bunch more... functional accessories.

I too visited the Kitchener store to check things out - staff was knoledgable and seemed to enjoy what they were doing, quite a contrast to what you see at big box stores - keep it up guys!


----------



## penwell_2000 (Oct 24, 2007)

*imac - I want I want!!!!*

I'm with you guys, I'd take customer service over saving a couple dollars any day. I'm in the market for an imac 24". I saw the size of the screen for the first time today..down on college street at the apple dealer there and I can't believe how nice it is. Not sure where I will buy though..Probably not the apple store at Yorkdale. I live in Brampton and work DT Toronto. Has anybody had any experiance with Fountain Green Computers in Limehouse? My boyfriend lives close to there, so I might support the local market around there. Not sure how far of a drive to Kitchener it is, but glad to hear you've had good experience with Carbon Computers. 

take care for now,

Laura


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Hmmm....


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

better to bump an old thread than start a new one and get comments like 'use the search feature' IMO


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

jonmon said:


> better to bump an old thread than start a new one and get comments like 'use the search feature' IMO


There's just no beating the system.


----------



## KILOFINAL2 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Hi*

I'm KILOFINAL's son, Arjun. What I am typing on is the same 20" Imac G5 that my dad bought 2 years ago. Still haven't gotten a new one. The computer is basically brand new, and no scratches. I also have a 30GB Ipod. I love apple products. Now all I wish is if they will make an apple home phone..


----------

